# Whats Your Awkward Dream Gun?



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

So everybody has their personal favorite firearms and brand loyalties. 

In my experience though everybody has a gun they would be curious to own but don't because it is unpractical or pricey or there are pistols you would rather have before it.

Whats your awkward dream gun?

Mine would probably be a Magnum Research Jericho Baby Eagle II (it's from my favorite gun fighter's show) or the Desert Eagle (highly impractical firearm for my purposes)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I'd like to see if the Boberg XR9-S really works consistently enough to bet a life on.

And I've always wanted to fire a Bazooka or RPG at something big that'd go "BOOM!"


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve, I had never heard of that gun before. Upon researching I can only say what a crazy pistol??? The way the magazine is, its like backwards almost. Cool little gun. Definitely what I had in mind for awkward pistol.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was watching an episode of pawn stars and they bought this hand cannon made of brass or something and it had a wooden handle. I thought it was kinda cool looking.

It actually looked like a cannon off a ship or something the way it was shapped. They made a bet one of the empolyees couldnt hit anything with it. They loaded what looked like a large steel bearing or something into it and shot it. Had a hole in it for a fuse and stuff.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

A Korth revolver or an old Colt revolving rifle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Awkward dream gun?

Sorry.....can't help ya with that one.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know about awkward but I would really like to have .338 lapua with a really good scope. I always wanted to go out west and do some of those 1000 yard shots. Maybe on a big bull elk or muley.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got another one...
A long, long time ago, when the Martin B. Retting gun store was still in New York State but about to move to Culver City, California, Mr. Retting advertised an antique, Kentucky-style rifle that had been built with what seemed to be a miniature Hall's Patent breech-loading system. Retting opined in his catalog that it may have been the original model that Hall had submitted to the US Patent Office, later rescued from the fire that consumed almost all of the early patent models. He had it for sale for, IIRC, $2,000.00. I did some careful research, and I became convinced that Mr. Retting was correct in his assessment.
I had just got my very first job, in a New York City charity hospital, working as a clinic clerk at 75¢ an hour. (See: It was a very long time ago!) I applied to my mother and step-father for a loan, explaining my research and the inestimable value of the rifle. Although they did indeed have more than sufficient funds to lend me $2,000.00, even at a repayment rate of 75¢ an hour, they refused-of course.
Shortly afterward, I left home and moved to Los Angeles, California. One day I found myself in the US History section of the Los Angeles County Museum, in Exposition Park, and there, grandly displayed in a glass showcase, was the supposed-Hall Kentucky rifle. The note card accompanying it stated that it had been given to the museum by Martin B. Retting, and that it had been researched and judged to be authentic. Of course, now it was literally priceless.
And I could've had it for a measly $2,000.00!
_So now I want that gun!_


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll post another one to give an example for some to follow.

Anyone ever heard of a H&K VP-70??? A very desired gun on my list, however, it is hard to find them and also impractical as finding magazines and new parts is also impossible and I only own guns that I can shoot.

The Bren Ten is also a coveted pistol of mine that I also don't own for the same reasons as the VP-70


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

An originial M1911, preferably with a serial number tracing back to a Marine order of pistols.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

"Anyone ever heard of a H&K VP-70???"

Yep,first real plastic gun made.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&tbo=d&biw=1495&bih=720&tbm=isch&tbnid=v4wNXMH09QSHIM:&imgrefurl=http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_2&docid=69a_9X7Zx63sVM&imgurl=http://www.imfdb.org/images/5/5b/RE2_VP70_Stock.jpg&w=160&h=105&ei=pdarUK6nJ-Wi2wXl_IDgCg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=266&sig=116745167569090324843&page=1&tbnh=84&tbnw=121&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:0,i:140&tx=61&ty=42

First VP-70 I ever saw


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

scorpion in 380
or
scorpion in 9mm (or something similiar 9mm 30 round capacity - mp5 semiauto or uzi pistol etc)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Grenade launcher.......


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Dillon Aero.

Dillon Aero - YouTube

No matter what the dream is this will fix it.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Grenade launcher.......


What kind? M203 w/ Handgrip? Maybe a classic M79? C'mon mane its a gun forum be specific. Jk lol


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Airtronic USA RPG-7


jakeleinen1 said:


> What kind? M203 w/ Handgrip? Maybe a classic M79? C'mon mane its a gun forum be specific. Jk lol


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Whitney Wolverine,,, Original or Reproduction.*

Whitney Wolverine,,, Original or Reproduction.










I've wanted one of these since I saw one as a kid,,,
My Uncle had one of the shiny ones with the white grips.

I would even settle for one of the new Polymer framed pistols,,,
I just think it would bring out my inner Buck Rogers.

I do have a weakness for space-age guns,,,
It comes from growing up in the 50's.

Aarond

.


----------



## velo99 (May 21, 2012)

Ruger Speed Six in 9mm.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, alright... Mine isn't terribly awkward, or dreamy, but I love it and it is completely unrealistic for me to own.










The Para Warthog is a double-stacked .45 with a 3" barrel. I love, love, love it! But, I'd have no control over this little beast.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I just want a solid, working, Mauser "broomhandle" pistol with holster/shoulder stock.


----------



## Hedrin (Jul 21, 2015)

I am new here, so I was looking over some old threads. Funny thing is, I have three of the guns listed here!

My Boberg XR9-s is a used model that has about 1500 round total through it and it works smooth as butter. I have never had any problems with it. 








The Olympic Arms repro of the Wolverine prefers CCI to Federal and is a perfectly fine plinking gun. The groups come nowhere as small as my Beretta Neos or my 1970's Colt Huntsman. 








Then there is my Mauser. I bought it in the late 1980's for next to nothing. At the time I was good friends with a former Sheriff's officer who owned a gun/locksmith shop. I went in to see him one day and he told me he had a deal going where he could get a dozen refurbished Mausers (barrels replaced and reworked for 9mm) for a very good price. Said he needed $175 to complete the deal and if I could pony up the money that afternoon, I'd get one of the guns. I said yes please! Fun to shoot. Accuracy is somewhat iffy, and it makes huge fireballs. Always a crowd-pleaser at the range.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

IWI Tavor. It's weird but in a cool sort of way.

Although sort of awkward too, I wish I had kept my AMT .22 WMR auto with the short barrel.

My actual [not awkward] dream gun is a PSG-1.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I can think of several 'oddball' guns that fit into this thread, I think.

1. Jo-Lo-Ar in 9mm Largo.
2. Dardick revolver
3. Webley-Fosbery Automatic Revolver (.455 Webly, of course)
4. Warner Infallible (which it wasn't...)
5. Broomhandle Mauser
6. Either or both of the Nambu 8mm pistols - Type 14 or Type 94

Or, of course, the fabled "Webley-Vickers 50-80".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Barrett M107A1. Bring that baby to the open carry meeting at Dennys!

GW


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

.44 amt auto mag, just for fun


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan. Made to execute uppity grizzly bears who get within spitting distance, and since the aggressive grizz population in the greater suburban Chicago area is pretty well under control, this fat little Roscoe is as useless as tits on a boar. But I sure as hell want one. In 454 Casul, if you don't mind, so I can shoot 45 Colt at the range but COULD shoot giant engine-block cracking depleted uranium slugs if I ever had the need.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

A Gyro-Jet, carbine or pistol. Preferably both.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine?
• A GyroJet that actually works,
• A Semmerling-size .45 that works reliably, and
• A full-stock, fully-engraved Mannlicher-Shoenauer carbine in .30-'06, with a very-fine-wood stock, double-set triggers, and sheep- or cow-horn furniture.


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

I would get the AF2011-A1 double barrel 1911...


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*Flag on the play!*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Mine?
> ...
> • A full-stock, fully-engraved Mannlicher-Shoenauer carbine in .30-'06, with a very-fine-wood stock, double-set triggers, and sheep- or cow-horn furniture.


Ooof! I would commit - if not felonies, at least morally questionable acts - to obtain such a rifle. But what's so 'awkward' about them?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've committed many morally questionable acts in my life (so far), but nobody's ever offered me a beautiful rifle for having committed them.
Beautiful women? Yes. Beautiful guns? No.

The Mannlicher-Shoenauer full-stock carbine, engraved or not, is awkward because, in the American sense, it's not really very practical for any meaningful purpose.
Engraved, with beautiful wood and horn furniture, it would be too fragile for use in the woods, or anywhere else for that matter. Think of scratching it!
And that bolt handle: Could anything be more awkward? There's no way that anyone, even with practice, could get off a quick second shot.
And then double-set triggers? Why? It's a damned woods carbine that nobody would want to use in the woods. No long-distance shots it could make would need DSTs.

And yet, it's æsthetically perhaps the most beautiful gun-shape _gestalt_ that has ever been made.

Now, that's a really awkward combination, I say.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> Whitney Wolverine,,, Original or Reproduction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Alway's wanted a "space gun", I bought a repro from Olympic Arms. Use CCi MiniMags or Remington Golden Bullet's and it's a honey!


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*... sigh ...*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've committed many morally questionable acts in my life (so far)...


God is gracious, which is all I can see for my continued existence...



Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Mannlicher-Shoenauer full-stock carbine, engraved or not, is awkward because, in the American sense, it's not really very practical for any meaningful purpose.
> Engraved, with beautiful wood and horn furniture, it would be too fragile for use in the woods, or anywhere else for that matter. Think of scratching it!
> And that bolt handle: Could anything be more awkward? There's no way that anyone, even with practice, could get off a quick second shot.
> And then double-set triggers? Why? It's a damned woods carbine that nobody would want to use in the woods. No long-distance shots it could make would need DSTs.
> ...


Okay, I see your point. If I had one, I would risk it under conditions of my own choosing or making.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Desert Eagle .44 mag. With pink grips.


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sphinx 3000


----------



## psuminer (Jul 6, 2013)

I have always fancied a Schofield. I hear many bad stories about their reliability, especially the Uberti-makes. Maybe someone here can weigh in on that little topic. Something neat about those rounds just popping out of there.

Then of course, there's always the M41A Pulse Rifle...


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry, its not a semi auto

Smith and Wesson 454 magnum w/ 30mm grenade launcher. 
Look it up. Its beast.


----------



## 1911enhanced (Sep 5, 2015)

2011 double barrel 45.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Numbers matching fully restored P08 Luger

AFS


----------

